# Retroing a 48" strip light



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

Ok, so I bought my ahsupply kit 2x55 watt for my 55 and all was good, until I noticed that it was around medium lighting, maybe a little more. I can grow stuff, but my marcanda is deteriorating on the bottom(this means lower light right?). 
I do have the extra strip light I had before I bought this kit, so I'm wondering if it's easy to take out and add this into my hood (or make it's own?). I think I might need a new reflector, so any suggestions on those? drfostersandsmith shipping a 48 in reflector cost $30, so I'd rather not.
I'm shooting for a little more light, but nothing that will be overkill(like 4x 55 seems a little extreme for me)
Anyone try this before? 
Thanks.


----------

